# Survivor:Exile Island Ep 1 *Spoilers, you betchya*



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok, typing this as I watch, the young guys and young girls are gonna die w/o help.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

LOL - some funny stuff so far. This 3 pack a day cold turkey on Survivor guy is going to be a hoot. My advice, don't let him handle the machete.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

WTH was he thinking? Why didn't he do something about it BEFORE he went away! What a idiot.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

OMG they voted the strongest most knowledgable one of their group out first (imo).

from her bio on cbs:


> After Scheer was accepted to participate in SURVIVOR: GUATEMALA, her only child, Charlie, 16, was killed in an auto accident one week before she was expected to leave. In spite of this tragedy, Scheer was determined to complete the SURVIVOR adventure that they had started together. She describes herself as outgoing, funny and adventurous. Scheer feels her greatest achievement, apart from the privilege of being Charlie's mom, is promoting women in a man's sport.


I give her much props for going thru with it so soon after losing her only child.

Cirie is going to get on my nerves real fast.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

I cannot believe they voted Tina (Lumber Jill) out first!!! She was the only one who knew how to do anything. But I think she sealed her fate when she stated at TC that she was working harder than the otherts. Even though it appeared she was, you NEVER mention that at TC...


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

Okay, I'm just starting to watch this, so I haven't read anything in this thread yet, but I gotta share this.

Tina, the "Lumber Jill" is the owner of the Maine LumberJack Show near Acadia in Maine. I saw her show this summer while vacationing there. Very funny lady. I hope she goes far!


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

I'm liking the new twists. Yea, Survivor is back!


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

So the older women vote out their only leader and are left with three followers? Wow, I'm seriously rooting against them now.


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

TreborPugly said:


> Okay, I'm just starting to watch this, so I haven't read anything in this thread yet, but I gotta share this.
> 
> Tina, the "Lumber Jill" is the owner of the Maine LumberJack Show near Acadia in Maine. I saw her show this summer while vacationing there. Very funny lady. I hope she goes far!


Heh.. not very far, huh? Bummer.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

What a stupid, idiotic mistake they made. It just reminded me how maddening this show is.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Langree said:


> I give her much props for going thru with it so soon after losing her only child.


It wasn't THAT soon--Guatamala was last season. They bumped her to this season.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It wasn't THAT soon--Guatamala was last season. They bumped her to this season.


Still, I know mothers who've lost young children and wouldn't have it together enough a year after the death to do something like this.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

They're thinking about individual challenges 15 challenges before they actually happen. Traditionally in Survivor there's been one word for people like that: losers.


----------



## Kylep (Feb 14, 2003)

You guys got it all wrong. 

Didn't this lady start group prayers right after they hit the island? She might have well been singing in the boat along the way!

Come to think of it, she did sing cumbiya at some point. I bet she continued to do equally annoying stuff they didn't show for the drama aspect. 

Them showing her finding the fish just as the other lady is trying to get the group to vote her out was funny as heck...


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

We've discussed this before, you vote the good for nothing weak sloths off until much closer to individual immunity, since you need to keep the group strong, do these people forget what they've watched?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Langree said:


> We've discussed this before, you vote the good for nothing weak sloths off until much closer to individual immunity, since you need to keep the group strong, do these people forget what they've watched?


Yes, but voting her off was much more humane than strangling her, and I suspect it would have been one or the other...


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I would have much more readily strangled the 'I'm afraid of leaves' lady first.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I would have much more readily strangled the 'I'm afraid of leaves' lady first.


I woulda covered her in leaves while she slept


----------



## Frank_M (Sep 9, 2001)

I think it's funny how far this game as evolved... now even on the first immunity they're getting rid of the strong, obviously to their detriment. You can't blame Cirie for TRYING to save herself. You can blame the others for going along.

By the way... for those who haven't deleted yet... check out around the 49 minute mark, when Cirie was talking about the cleaning the fish. The background behind her... was clearly NOT behind her. Not sure what editing they had to do, but it was clearly fake. Let me know if anyone else can confirm. I thought it was quite obvious... and I'm not sure why they had to do that?


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

As long as a certain older women stays in the game the more secure is the job of the person responsible for masking and editing the boobie shots.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

I just watched that part again and you're right. Looks like a green-screen to me.


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

Alright, I'm posting w/o reading the thread because I thought this started after the Super Bowl. Can someone PM me a torrent link (I looked but didn't see anything yet) or something? I'm not going to come back in this thread until I see it so please PM.

Thanks.

Tony


----------



## betamax (Mar 5, 2002)

Why would you keep someone around who has NEVER slept outdoors and is afraid of leaves? Idiots.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

Langree said:


> We've discussed this before, you vote the good for nothing weak sloths off until much closer to individual immunity, since you need to keep the group strong, do these people forget what they've watched?


Yea, I can't believe they even started discussing the fact that she'd be tough to beat in the individual immunities. Little early for them to be worrying about that, don'tcha think?


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Dang...........I didn't Tivo it!


----------



## bro1ncos (Aug 2, 2004)

OK, so what are the guesses on Jeff's clue to Misty.

Seemed to me he really stressed the word "Why" and soon after talking about that they showed a "Y" shaped tree.

The older women are idiots and won't be around long IMO.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

I had the same reaction as everyone else to the vote at first. But after thinking on it awhile it doesn't seem SO bad. They're only 4 person teams to start, so there is going to be some type of merge soon, they won't languish on there own too long and wouldn't have Tina's skills as an advantage long either. She was the strongest player, but also the member most unlike the other three from the perspective of the social dynamic.


----------



## Robertjm (Jan 6, 2006)

That's usually a smart plan and I bet it might've went that way until she was dumb enough (or too honest, you make the call) at Tribal Council and told Jeff that she thought her other tribesmates could've worked harder!! D'OH!!!!!



Langree said:


> We've discussed this before, you vote the good for nothing weak sloths off until much closer to individual immunity, since you need to keep the group strong, do these people forget what they've watched?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I'm thinking the immunity idol is at the bottom of the water barrel on Exile Island. "It's not much use to you without fire to boil the water". No fire, was there even a pot to boil water? If not, then the barrel's main use is to hide the immunity idol.

I see again that breast implants are not a barrier to being accepted on Survivor.

Mother Earth the turtle? I was thinking that the shell might come in handy.

"Free" fire for 3/4s of the people seem a little bit of a gimmie. But watching 4 groups fumble with fire yet again would probably be boring.

"I'm an airline pilot, but I'm keeping it a secret I'm ex-military". Considering how few airline pilots, at least in the U.S., aren't ex-military the guy needs to come up with a better secret. I think he was feeling a little inadequate next to the ex-astronaut so he had to whip out his fighter jock credentials.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I actually liked Cirie quite a bit. She seems like a fan of the show who got picked and is slowly realizing what it's really like on the show. She seems to not have realized exactly what she was going to be doing, and it's unfolding in front of her eyes and that's fun to watch. She did a good job at convincing the others to get rid of the log roller....you can't blame her since she knew she was on the chopping block.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

The astronaut is going to get a serious sunburn eventually.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Yeah, really. That is like the whitest guy I've ever seen. (Apparently the castaways get unlimited sunscreen, though.)

Tina was super annoying, but it was really dumb to vote her off. Now they are going to be as helpless as the young men, with their incredibly pathetic lean-to. 

Mindy (Misty? Muffy?) is not the brightest. Obviously they are not going to bury the immunity idol in the sand. They are going to want to keep a camera on it, so it's going to be somewhere it can't easily wash away or get lost. Looks like exile island has a cave, so they don't need to worry about shelter. 

3-pack-a-day guy is like a ticking time bomb. What a maroon. What could he possibly have been thinking? Gonna get some great TV out of that, though!


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

betamax said:


> Why would you keep someone around who has NEVER slept outdoors and is afraid of leaves? Idiots.


For the same reason they voted out the person they did. They're thinking about immunity challenges already. They're getting rid of the strongest and keeping the weakest. Like you said, "Idiots".


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Kylep said:


> Didn't this lady start group prayers right after they hit the island? She might have well been singing in the boat along the way!
> 
> Come to think of it, she did sing cumbiya at some point.


The cumbiya was a joke. She just sang a line of it while they were standing starying at the fire and then she cracked up laughing.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Sadly, I think she "sealed her fate" when she went off by herself (to mourn her child in private). We saw her sitting alone by the ocean, and then walking off. Who knows how long she was gone? During that time, the others had their chance to bond and scheme. Can't blame Cirie for doing whatever she could to save herself. I would've thought she would be a target, given her fear of leaves! 

So early in the game, there isn't much to go on, as far as who to vote off. IMO, Tina's self-imposed isolation was the biggest trigger.

Deb


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Idearat said:


> I'm thinking the immunity idol is at the bottom of the water barrel on Exile Island. "It's not much use to you without fire to boil the water". No fire, was there even a pot to boil water? If not, then the barrel's main use is to hide the immunity idol.


I was thinking the exact same thing. I wonder if that is its and how long it will take someone to look there.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

very anticlimactic start getting a chauffeur driven boat instead of having to paddle themselves and also them just being dropped off at their ports instead of swimming. I can understand giving fire at first but boy does it give them an advantage over other years when some went a few challenges without if memory serves me correctly. 

questions:

1. for the admitted couch potato...wouldn't she, by definition, have watched every season of the show and at least had the same, if not more knowledge than the others (like there are leaves and other icky things in the wilderness)

2. why is it a MORTAL SIN to want to be alone in this game? Do they think that she's off plotting with herself? As long as someone is pulling their own weight, you'd think the other 3 would be happy that she's off by themselves so they can be alone/scheme etc. Of course, that's what they did and got her off. I guess I just dont understand why it mattered that she was alone and wanted time to herself, no matter what the reason. 

3. if that one girl is thinking about faking finding the idol, she's doomed from the start of that plan. they will say, lemme see lemme see. Does anyone think lying about having it is a good strategy to prevent the others from looking?


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

The astronaut is one weird looking guy! He's an older version of the character in the movie Powder.










Watching Cirie brought me back to my childhood when us boys would really look forward to National Geographic. You'd think she would have planned a better way to keep those jugs in control. (note: the National Geographic comment is not meant to be a racist remark as I am referring to her humongous hanging teats not the color of her skin)

The older Asian guy is a trip. What did the new non-smoker call him, Daffy Duck?  

I hope the older women fade away quickly.

The chick that was on Exile Island is a real bad liar. When she was trying to insinuate that she found the idol we were rolling our eyes at her acting inability.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I was really hoping that they'd vote off Cirie just for the simple reason that I never, EVER want to have to see her slip out of her top again.

-shudder-

I'm sorry to see Lumberjill go. This was clearly a big deal to her ... I wonder if she didn't tell them about her son yet.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

The girl on Exile island said she was going to lead her tribemates to believe she found the idol...well, with what she said, she might as well have just turned to them and said "I found the idol girls! Please believe me, I really did!"


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I think the older guys have a huge advantage in that, at least two of their tribe have had survival TRAINING!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

it's obvious jill didnt tell about her son because they would have showed the others doting over her. 

double edged sword if you do tell...could be playing the sympathy card yet could be construed as manipulatory and also can be viewed as "are you nuts" for coming here so soon after he died?


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

betamax said:


> Why would you keep someone around who has NEVER slept outdoors and is afraid of leaves? Idiots.


Why would someone who NEVER slept outdoors and is afraid of leaves even freakin' APPLY!!???

It's retards like this stupid fat b*tch that keep potentially excellent Survivor players from getting onto the show. We need more Richard Hatch's, Brian Heidik's, and Rob Cesternino's - not apparent retards and *spoiler from next week's preview:*


Spoiler



ANOTHER QUITTER!!


.

They needed to vote of Cerie. :down:

Stupid older women...


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Tina sealed her fate when she opened her big mouth at the Vote. And the smoker won't last. He is a big baby and will ask to go home. Anyone that quits should have to pay there own airfare. Just a Thought.
I quit a 30 year 2 packs a day habit by just throwing them in the trash and saying "thats It". Can't believe people are so weak.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> I quit a 30 year 2 packs a day habit by just throwing them in the trash and saying "thats It". Can't believe people are so weak.


Based on your avatar, you must have strated smoking in the womb.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I agree Tina should have kept her mouth shut. People screw up time after time on Survivor by talking too much.

As far as the Astronaut getting sunburned, it looked to me like there were a few people with already pronounced sunburns / tan lines. I wonder how long the first challenge took since they seemed to have all their clothes on at the start of it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

newsposter said:


> 3. if that one girl is thinking about faking finding the idol, she's doomed from the start of that plan. they will say, lemme see lemme see. Does anyone think lying about having it is a good strategy to prevent the others from looking?


what choice does she have? if it puts some doubt into the others mind that you have it, they might just vote for someone else...and they might not look so hard for it when they are on the island...

I really like the idol twist...that's the way it should have been last year...

am I the only one who thinks the astronaut is the ghost from Poltergeist?


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

MitchO said:


> I was really hoping that they'd vote off Cirie just for the simple reason that I never, EVER want to have to see her slip out of her top again.
> 
> -shudder-


I've decided it was actually better when they were out of her top, because they were completely blurred out. It was when they were barely staying in that made me throw up a bit in my mouth.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm surprised nobody has come up with nicknames yet!! So let me start. I hope this doesn't sound racist, but we've dubbed Cirie "Big Mama" in my house. I am kind of glad someone like her is on the show. It's really kind of cool to see someone of "average" build (is that too generous?) on the show. It will be interesting, if she lasts long to see how much weight she loses. We also dubbed the Asian guy The Samurai (about 5 seconds before he used the machette and said "Just like a Samurai" or something similar).

Is it me, but are all four of those older women REALLY unattractive? Usually there is ONE fairly attractive older woman.

And have they just gone BLUR crazy now on Survivor? At the mere HINT of a butt crack, they blur. Now granted, I'm not too keen to see a guy's butt crack, but c'mon, I can recall Saturday Night live bit with Dan Ackroyd in the 70s as a plumber where practiclaly his WHOLE butt crack showed!!


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

Anubys said:


> what choice does she have? if it puts some doubt into the others mind that you have it, they might just vote for someone else...and they might not look so hard for it when they are on the island...
> 
> I really like the idol twist...that's the way it should have been last year...
> 
> am I the only one who thinks the astronaut is the ghost from Poltergeist?


You mean the creepy old dude that sang the song when he was wandering around? Something like "God is in his temple...."? He does look like him!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I don't think Tina screwed herself at the Tribal Counsil, the other guys had already decided who to vote off.

I like the idea of the Immunity Idol being in the water barrel, makes sense.. Maybe not in, maybe under.


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'm working on getting the show, thanks all who PM'd me.

Tony


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> I quit a 30 year 2 packs a day habit by just throwing them in the trash and saying "thats It". Can't believe people are so weak.


I bet you had alot of food to help you through your withdrawal symptoms. This guy didn't have that luxery.

Next week preview spoiler:


Spoiler



So are they merging already next week? It was Cirie who's commenting on the ex-smoker wanting to quit.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Why would someone who NEVER slept outdoors and is afraid of leaves even freakin' APPLY!!???
> 
> It's retards like this stupid fat b*tch that keep potentially excellent Survivor players from getting onto the show.


Sounds a lot like someone who's applied and not gotten accepted.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

Just a FYI: Anyone who hasn't yet read my preview thread, it's still floating around. That being said, the chain smoker applied for survivor IN ORDER TO QUIT. That's his reasoning. Burnett et al. decided to choose him (as well as cyrie who had never slept outdoors) for the drama. As a producer, he's looking for interesting storylines, not boring eye candy (which he's had too much of before, IMO). I'm liking certain people are already acting up 

Also, in regards to the turtle and the women, man, I would have walked up to it, dragged it to camp and boiled (or cooked it somehow else) for some yummy, if not tough, roughage. This isn't a sacred sacrificial chicken, people. It's free food (like the fish). Use it while you get the chance to keep up energy.

And I disagree with the logic of the girl pretending to have found the idol. Maybe it could have worked had her tribe lost, but it didn't, so she put a target on her back needlessly. At least wait to see if your tribe lost THEN lie  I thought it was dumb.

Oh well. Next week should be great... more drama!!!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Idearat said:


> I'm thinking the immunity idol is at the bottom of the water barrel on Exile Island. "It's not much use to you without fire to boil the water". No fire, was there even a pot to boil water? If not, then the barrel's main use is to hide the immunity idol.
> QUOTE]
> 
> That was my thought to. They will never have fire on that island why leave water.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I thought this was a great start. And a challenge so early into episode 1....great move. I like that they retained the "hidden idol" idea from last season and I like that they changed that up further by allowing the use of it after the votes are read.


Quick question, was this version filmed right after (or soon after) when Probst re-upped his contract? Did anyone else get the feeling that Jeff was just going through the motions?

I know we all joke about the various lines that are always the same (survivor's ready, I'll go tally the votes, etc....), but I really felt like Jeff didn't seem so in to it......who knows......


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> Sounds a lot like someone who's applied and not gotten accepted.


Yup...


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

I'm such a putz. I totaly forgot it was on. I guess I'm going to have to look a BIT around for it.


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

Misty eating worms - fantastic! I thought her ploy on making people think she found the idol was so that the others would think it wouldn't be worth trying to vote her off. I thought she did a good job of making it vague enough that you couldn't really tell for sure if she had found it or not. 

Tina made herself weird, going off by yourself is such a no-no. It just gives the others an opportunity to plot. If she had confided in just one on her teammates it might have bought her the sympathy vote. But the other major taboo is to be declared the team leader. Nobody wants to be told what to do - or that they are not doing enough, or doing it right. Sorry, kiss of death. 

Cigarette Boy is going to be a gas. As is Cirie. I think she will quickly prioritize what should really be "feared".


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Are you f***** kidding me?

Survivor was on and I didn't even know it?

Holy crap.

/makes note to figure out this torrent thing...


----------



## Rolf (Oct 11, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> We also dubbed the Asian guy The Samurai (about 5 seconds before he used the machette and said "Just like a Samurai" or something similar).


In my house, he's known as Mr. Miyagi.

The guys on the young men's team are named Doofus, Doofus, Doofus, and Doofus.

The younger women's team names are Bimbo, Bimbo, Bimbo, and Stupid Bimbo. Stupid Bimbo is the one that was left on Exile Island and tried to find the immunity idol by picking up leaves one at a time. She could have cleared the leaves from that whole area in about a minute by just raking the leaves away with her foot.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Exile girl ( haven't learned all the names yet ) is an idiot, probably not long for the show. If I thought she was trying to keep me from finding the idol by pretending to have it, I'd want proof. Either she shows it to us, or we vote her out to make her use it up. If it gets re-used. then forcing her to use it is the only way YOU get a chance to have it. While it's in the best interest of the holder to have it and keep it a secret, it's in everyone elses best interested to find who has is and force it back in play.

So lying about NOT having it, that's a good plan. It'll even make others look and look with no hope of finding it, or vote you off so they can get it. But lying about NOT having it is just stupid.


----------



## latenight (May 5, 2005)

I really like the idea of an "immunity idol" but I think they are using the concept wrong. There should be a reversal idol which can only be used once. If you find it and you can use it to reverse the result of any tribal council. You shouldnt have to use it before the vote.


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

cancermatt said:


> Also, in regards to the turtle and the women, man, I would have walked up to it, dragged it to camp and boiled (or cooked it somehow else) for some yummy, if not tough, roughage. This isn't a sacred sacrificial chicken, people. It's free food (like the fish). Use it while you get the chance to keep up energy.


It's a bad idea to eat dead stuff you find lying around. It's a good way to get really sick. The fish was still alive when she found it.



> And I disagree with the logic of the girl pretending to have found the idol. Maybe it could have worked had her tribe lost, but it didn't, so she put a target on her back needlessly. At least wait to see if your tribe lost THEN lie  I thought it was dumb.
> 
> Oh well. Next week should be great... more drama!!!


What target is on her back? If she found the idol, she can keep it until she needs it. The only downside to pretending she found it is if someone else actually does find and use it.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Rolf said:


> Stupid Bimbo. Stupid Bimbo is the one that was left on Exile Island and tried to find the immunity idol by picking up leaves one at a time.


Yep, wasn't she the one with the "Missile Engineer" tagline? She has a degree in EE, but she counters that with having been Miss Teen Texan.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

latenight said:


> I really like the idea of an "immunity idol" but I think they are using the concept wrong. There should be a reversal idol which can only be used once. If you find it and you can use it to reverse the result of any tribal council. You shouldnt have to use it before the vote.


My understanding is that you can use it after the vote. Last year they had to use it before the vote. This is the way I always thought they should use it, b/c now you have to be concerned with a secondary voting block. Heck, the person with the idol can now pretty much choose who they want to vote off in a situation where they're being unanimously voted against. Or am I confused?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Idearat said:


> Exile girl ( haven't learned all the names yet ) is an idiot, probably not long for the show...
> So lying about NOT having it, that's a good plan. It'll even make others look and look with no hope of finding it, or vote you off so they can get it. But lying about NOT having it is just stupid.


except that if you vote her off and she DOES have it, the person with the second most votes goes home...so basically, if everyone votes for her, HER VOTE carries the day and the person goes home...she is not an idiot, it's the only play you can make...I think it's brilliant...

Hefe: you can download the show off cbs.com for $2...no need to learn torrents...


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Correct, Jeff said you use the secret idol *after* the vote.
At that time, the person who received the next highest number of votes is kicked off.

That makes the whole voting process very interesting. If you are targeted by the whole tribe, and you have the secret idol, whoever you vote for gets kicked off. Sweet.

Edit - Yeah, what Anubys said. I was typing as he was replying!


----------



## ccouger (Aug 20, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Why would someone who NEVER slept outdoors and is afraid of leaves even freakin' APPLY!!???
> 
> It's retards like this stupid fat b*tch that keep potentially excellent Survivor players from getting onto the show.
> 
> Stupid older women...


What do being fat and old have to do with it? There have been plenty of young, pretty princess drama queens from past seasons who would have been more at home in a shopping mall than roughing it outside, and they didn't last long in the game either. That's pretty angry language. If she were young and pretty, and had never slept outside, then that would be acceptable to you? Because she'd provide eye candy?

Richard Hatch himself was fat and old, for that matter,and that didn't seem to hinder his game. And Rupert and Lil and Tom and Rudy and Sue didn't seem to do too badly in their seasons, and they are not eye candy thin and were all over age 40 when they played. And evil Johnny Fairplay said he had never camped a day in his life, and he made it pretty far.

See how this woman does before counting her on the loser side based on her looks alone. She might be a great stategist. It worked so far, she made it through the first tribal council vote.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Cerie seems to have a great sense of humor...she might be as funny as Rob from the Amazon...I hope she survives for a while...

but that comment about the leaves was stupid!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I think she was really misunderstood by the leaves comment but she didn't really explain herself. And that's why everyone made it such a big deal. She's really just afraid of what might be under the big leaves or attached to them as she seems to be scared of bugs/snakes/etc.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ccouger said:


> What do being fat and old have to do with it? There have been plenty of young, pretty princess drama queens from past seasons who would have been more at home in a shopping mall than roughing it outside, and they didn't last long in the game either. That's pretty angry language.


She got on the show, and he didn't. That's irrefutable evidence that she's better than he is. And that makes him angry.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Ouch!


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> What a stupid, idiotic mistake they made. It just reminded me how maddening this show is.


That's what they get for listening to Cerie...I'm gonna nominate her for most. annoyi ng. Survivor. ever.

I like these new twists, though. The exile island should prove an interesting concept, strategy wise.... I wonder how many of them are going to try to get there on purpose because of that idol?

Also, I think it's pretty stupid for the first exile to trick the others into thinking she found the idol. While it's easy to keep some secrets on this show, there are some easy ways for people to find out whether or not you're lying.


----------



## Zzot (Feb 9, 2005)

I think that Misty had the correct idea as far as making everyone think that she found the idol, however, I think that she oversold it. They did not need to be hit over the head with it. Well, except for doofus, doofus, doofus, and doofus (thanks for the nicks Rolf). Now, when someone else finds there may very well be bad feelings against her for lieing. She can claim that she did not lie, but with how blatant she was, I don't think that arguement will hold any water. She should have been subtle enough that people think that maybe she found it or maybe she didn't, but they don't want to find out for fear that she will pull it out and which then could cause the unanimous vote against her to then go against the alliance. As far as doing it now when her tribe isn't even voting is concerned...its always good to plant uncerntainty in others. Besides, it may help her create bonds with other who want her in their alliance.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm a little disappointed in all the posters here...I thought for sure someone would post the text of what Jeff said and tried to parse it for the clue about the idol... 

I thought his hint was about the "fate", but I like the other idea about the water and the Y-shaped tree...any other guesses?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Zzot said:


> doofus, doofus, doofus, and doofus


...and don't forget doofus (the youngest guy in the old guy tribe, who certainly belongs in spirit if not in campfire with his younger brothers).


----------



## Rolf (Oct 11, 2003)

A couple of things I'd like to see this season, just for the mean-spirited entertainment value...

1. I want to see Cerie sent to Exile Island.
2. Right before she gets on the boat, I want someone that's already been on the island to say "Watch out for the snakes, they're _everywhere_ !"

Am I sick because I want to watch a leaf-phobic woman huddled up on a rock and screaming everytime something moves within fifty feet of her? Yeah, probably.


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

Rolf said:


> A couple of things I'd like to see this season, just for the mean-spirited entertainment value...
> 
> 1. I want to see Cerie sent to Exile Island.
> 2. Right before she gets on the boat, I want someone that's already been on the island to say "Watch out for the snakes, they're _everywhere_ !"
> ...


Rolf, I totally agree with you. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Anubys said:


> what choice does she have? if it puts some doubt into the others mind that you have it, they might just vote for someone else...and they might not look so hard for it when they are on the island...
> 
> I really like the idol twist...that's the way it should have been last year...
> 
> am I the only one who thinks the astronaut is the ghost from Poltergeist?


before i reply, i'd like to know what you mean 'what choice does she have"? do you mean the choice to say or not say something? or do you mean now that she opened her mouth she has to follow thru?


----------



## jhausmann (Aug 21, 2002)

The one thing y'all are missing is that Exile girl may really have found the idol. There wasn't a hint of Hogeboom finding his idol until the tribal council...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Ok so how many days are you exiled? 2 nights right? or is it 3? Just one wouldn't be very much punishment



DancnDude said:


> I think she was really misunderstood by the leaves comment but she didn't really explain herself. And that's why everyone made it such a big deal. She's really just afraid of what might be under the big leaves or attached to them as she seems to be scared of bugs/snakes/etc.


Except for the south/north poles perhaps, name one place on earth where 'would' be safe for her by her definition (no creepy things etc)? Doesn't really exist i'm sure.



latenight said:


> I really like the idea of an "immunity idol" but I think they are using the concept wrong. There should be a reversal idol which can only be used once. If you find it and you can use it to reverse the result of any tribal council. You shouldnt have to use it before the vote.


spoilers for next year aren't appreciated 



Idearat said:


> But lying about NOT having it is just stupid.


agree 100%, I can't see how what she is doing is smart



hefe said:


> Are you f***** kidding me?


nope we aren't IBWHing kidding ya! Pay the 2 bucks.


----------



## bro1ncos (Aug 2, 2004)

When you submit the immunity idol to Jeff, I wonder if you have to do it after votes have been cast or after votes have been tallied and the players know who is supposed to go home.

Could be a huge difference in the game. If it is before the votes have been announced you could possibly waste it if you aren't the one being voted off.


----------



## Rolf (Oct 11, 2003)

jhausmann said:


> The one thing y'all are missing is that Exile girl may really have found the idol. There wasn't a hint of Hogeboom finding his idol until the tribal council...


I was wondering if she found the idol quickly (by looking in the water barrel, perhaps) and the rest of the 'search' that we saw was staged. That would explain her lame search through the leaves.

Did they mention if the immunity idol was transferable? The individual immunity won at challenges is transferable, but I don't know if anyone has actually given that one up. If the idol is transferable, that might come in to play as the numbers dwindle. For example, if there are five players left and...

-Three of the remaining players have a strong alliance
-One of the other two players has the immunity idol
-The other non-alliance player gets voted out

At that point, the person with the idol might want to give up the idol to save the other non-alliance player. Doing so would get rid of one of the alliance players, and give the idol-holder a better shot in the final four. It might be better going into the final four without the idol but not going alone against an alliance of three.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

jubrand said:


> Yea, I can't believe they even started discussing the fact that she'd be tough to beat in the individual immunities. Little early for them to be worrying about that, don'tcha think?


Actually it was a good move for the lady who brought it up because it saved her skin. This is the problem with these small tribes. There is not a lot of room for maneuvering.

To me it is the first person to offer a life preserver to others will win. Regardless of any other factors. The other two went along because they realized if they did they would be 100% safe. Future consequences be damned.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

jlb said:


> Quick question, was this version filmed right after (or soon after) when Probst re-upped his contract? Did anyone else get the feeling that Jeff was just going through the motions?
> 
> I know we all joke about the various lines that are always the same (survivor's ready, I'll go tally the votes, etc....), but I really felt like Jeff didn't seem so in to it......who knows......


Actually he did an interview on the radio a few days ago, and he said that after the last Survivor (Guatamala), he was burnt out, and didn't like how much backstabbing and lying had gone on in that game. He then filmed this season, and this season re-established his faith in the game, and made his decision to come back easy. So more than likely, he wasn't thrilled to start this season, but as it goes on he will get better. He said that 2 of the contestants from this season are "bound to be among the 5 most popular contestants ever".


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

For those who missed the first show, there is a feature in Tivo called Wishlists.


----------



## FieryRobot (Dec 14, 2005)

Rolf said:


> In my house, he's known as Mr. Miyagi.


Bruce (um, Mr. Miyagi) is someone I actually know (and knew he was going to be on). He's in my karate organization. He's definitely a character, but he's a really nice guy. It's really weird seeing him on TV, that's for sure.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

they re-run shows now? cool. I saw it but always delete after than wish i didn't


----------



## richNYC (Feb 27, 2001)

TreborPugly said:


> Okay, I'm just starting to watch this, so I haven't read anything in this thread yet, but I gotta share this.
> 
> Tina, the "Lumber Jill" is the owner of the Maine LumberJack Show near Acadia in Maine. I saw her show this summer while vacationing there. Very funny lady. I hope she goes far!


I see the effectiveness of your rooting skills extend beyond the poker table


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Jeff to Misty:

"ALright misty, tough way to start the game. A few minutes in, you're already on your own. Here's what you have on exile island. One machete, one bucket of water. Water's not going to do you a lot of good because you really need to boil it before you drink it and you don't have fire. You also have a lot of time to think about why fate chose you to be the first one out here, which is also why immunitity is so important. As for the first clue, the whereabouts? I've already given it to you. Good luck, see you at the immunity challenge."


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

JETarpon said:


> Jeff to Misty:
> 
> "ALright misty, tough way to start the game. A few minutes in, you're already on your own. Here's what you have on exile island. One machete, one bucket of water. Water's not going to do you a lot of good because you really need to boil it before you drink it and you don't have fire. You also have a lot of time to think about why fate chose you to be the first one out here, which is also why immunitity is so important. As for the first clue, the whereabouts? I've already given it to you. Good luck, see you at the immunity challenge."


I thought the clue was that although the water is useless the machete isn't (in finding the idol) - but I would have looked in the bucket, too


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

Good premiere. So far, so good.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I will fess up and say I didn't think about looking in the water barrel until it was mentioned in this thread.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

marksman said:


> Actually it was a good move for the lady who brought it up because it saved her skin. This is the problem with these small tribes. There is not a lot of room for maneuvering.
> 
> To me it is the first person to offer a life preserver to others will win. Regardless of any other factors. The other two went along because they realized if they did they would be 100% safe. Future consequences be damned.


Maybe a good move for her, but it's a bad move for the rest of the tribe. Now their chance of losing the next immunity goes up exponentially. They can't assume that they're going to merge after one challenge.


----------



## richNYC (Feb 27, 2001)

Immunity idol theory: Misty wound up the exile by losing rock/paper/scissors. Fate had her lose as a "rock". So, the idol is in/under a rock.

Kinda dumb, I know, but there's a fine line between clever and stupid.


----------



## IwantmyTiVo (Sep 20, 2005)

I thought the hint was that the idol was on the exile island. lol


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

newsposter said:


> before i reply, i'd like to know what you mean 'what choice does she have"? do you mean the choice to say or not say something? or do you mean now that she opened her mouth she has to follow thru?


She doesn't know anybody. The three girls in her tribe have had a day to bond. If she doesn't put some doubt into their mind, what chance does she have if they go the council?

How do you stop people from voting for you? one way is to make them think that their vote would be wasted (and it might backfire on them to boot)...it's a no risk bluff, but a bluff that you must make...

you don't have to agree with me, you know...and you don't have to make me change my mind


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

TheDewAddict said:


> He said that 2 of the contestants from this season are "bound to be among the 5 most popular contestants ever".


Well, in that case, let me hazard an early guess that "Mr. Miyagi" is one of the two.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

> I'm thinking the immunity idol is at the bottom of the water barrel on Exile Island. "It's not much use to you without fire to boil the water".


I have to admit that that was my first thought too. Only problem is that seems way too obvious to me. I do hope they ultimately tell us where it's found. (I seriously doubt we'll know it's found until it's used).


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

richNYC said:


> Immunity idol theory: Misty wound up the exile by losing rock/paper/scissors. Fate had her lose as a "rock". So, the idol is in/under a rock.
> 
> Kinda dumb, I know, but there's a fine line between clever and stupid.


So Jeff had this clue ready just in case the losing tribe used rock/paper/scissors to decide who would stay and the losing player chose rock? 
OR Jeff is clever enough to ad lib a sufficiently vague clue on the spot 
OR They stopped taping while Jeff and the other Powers-That-Be huddled together to come up with a clue that related to the rock/paper/scissors game.

I don't buy it. I'm with the crowd that thinks it is in the water bucket.


----------



## Zzot (Feb 9, 2005)

gschrock said:


> I have to admit that that was my first thought too. Only problem is that seems way too obvious to me. I do hope they ultimately tell us where it's found. (I seriously doubt we'll know it's found until it's used).


My first thought is that it is near the skulls that they were smashing.
By the way, did Jeffy say what the idol looks like?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Zzot said:


> My first thought is that it is near the skulls that they were smashing.
> By the way, did Jeffy say what the idol looks like?


I don't think he described it at all...


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

When the three girls had time to bond while Misty was gone on Exile Island, does that make her an 'Other' or a 'Tailie?'


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Tina sealed her fate when she opened her big mouth at the Vote. And the smoker won't last. He is a big baby and will ask to go home. Anyone that quits should have to pay there own airfare. Just a Thought.
> I quit a 30 year 2 packs a day habit by just throwing them in the trash and saying "thats It". Can't believe people are so weak.


Only took you 30 years to quit?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Four-way voting is tough, but with a larger crowd you want to vote for the person you think has the immunity idol.

-- If they don't have it, now you know and now you know you should look for it.
--If they do have it, now it's been used up and you might be able to get it.
--If you think they have it, have a plan B person in mind, don't bump them out with a unanamous vote otherwise if they do have it they stay and they're the one who chooses.

If the rest of the shows follow last night's setup, then the losing tribe from the reward challenges will have to do a quick vote ( or rock-paper-scissors ) to choose who goes. This might be an indication as to how tribal council will go. If you think the immunity idol is still up for grabs, you might want to go to the island to get a chance at it, especially if you were chosen to go.

So from an individual's perspective, you might want to lie and say you don't have it if you do. Then others will continue to look for it ( and can't find it ) and you don't run the risk of them voting you out just to get the idol from you. But lying to say you have it when you don't might really screw you.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

sketcher said:


> So Jeff had this clue ready just in case the losing tribe used rock/paper/scissors to decide who would stay and the losing player chose rock?
> OR Jeff is clever enough to ad lib a sufficiently vague clue on the spot
> OR They stopped taping while Jeff and the other Powers-That-Be huddled together to come up with a clue that related to the rock/paper/scissors game.
> 
> I don't buy it. I'm with the crowd that thinks it is in the water bucket.


Jeff's line about fate and how she got there sounded canned, and as I heard it the first time I thought it was lame that it was so scripted and not indicative with what happened. She didn't get booted, ostracized, or abandoned. Since none one wanted to boot anyone, even the girl who lost the challenge, it came down to the rock-paper-scissors. The script seemed to assume that she lost a tribal vote when that wasn't the case.

With the potential for immunity, Exile Island doesn't look all that bad. I expect we'll see at least one person who ends up there who tries a "please don't throw me in the briar patch" ploy.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I also think it was the "fate" comment that's the clue...

I was under the impression that the idol is there for one use...it doesn't get re-circulated once it's used, does it?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

If everyone--including the person with the immunity idol--votes for the person with the immunity idol, who goes home? Or can you not vote for yourself?


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I am not buying the water bucket theory. It seems to be premised on the idea that they won't ever be using the bucket to boil water, since they have no fire. That was true for Misty, since her tribe did not yet have fire because they lost the challenge. But in all the past seasons, once the tribe builds a fire, each person gets their lit torch, and it stays with them wherever they go until they are voted off. I'm thinking that once they get fire, they'll get to bring their torches to exile island with them, so they can build fires and they'll be using the water bucket all the time. It would make no sense to hide the immunity idol there. 

I also am not sure why people think that the immunity idol is re-usable. Did Jeff say that? I interpreted his comments the same way Anubys did. Last season, the idol was no longer in play after Gary used it. They didn't hide it again for another person to find.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I think it was on the TV Guide channel preview show that Jeff said the idol would go back into hiding after it'd been used. Anyone else remember that?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> If everyone--including the person with the immunity idol--votes for the person with the immunity idol, who goes home? Or can you not vote for yourself?


the only people that would vote for themselves are the people that want to quit...if so, there is no vote...so your hypothetical situation cannot happen...

AFAIK, Jeff didn't say anything about the idol being re-used...until it is said on the show, I'll assume it's a use-once deal...maybe Jeff revealed a spoiler for the future, which would suck, since I hate spoilers!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Anubys said:


> you don't have to agree with me, you know...and you don't have to make me change my mind


no but i must understand rationale behind theories and decisions.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Anubys said:


> the only people that would vote for themselves are the people that want to quit...if so, there is no vote...so your hypothetical situation cannot happen...


Presuming you _can_ vote for yourself, if you wanted to keep your group intact for the time being, then that strategy would be reasonable.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Presuming you _can_ vote for yourself, if you wanted to keep your group intact for the time being, then that strategy would be reasonable.


I don't think you can vote yourself.

Isn't that part of what Jeff says when it's down to three?

"Rob, you can't vote for Jenna and you can't vote for yourself. You can only vote for Matt. Matt, you can't vote for Jenna and you can't vote for yourself. You can only vote for Rob. Therefore, your two votes cancel each other out."


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Presuming you _can_ vote for yourself, if you wanted to keep your group intact for the time being, then that strategy would be reasonable.


Besides the fact that you can't vote for yourself, no it wouldn't be a reasonable strategy. It's not like they just get to go back to camp after using up the exile idol. The person with the second most votes goes home. And if there is a tie, or in your hypothetical, no other votes, it's not like Jeff's going to say "good strategy...you snuck by...see you all next challenge".


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Idearat said:


> I'm thinking the immunity idol is at the bottom of the water barrel on Exile Island.


This was my first thought too, but after reading about how so many others thought that, I'd say it wouldn't be that obvious this early.



dtle said:


> Next week preview spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



That's the impression I got too





JFriday said:


> That was my thought to. They will never have fire on that island why leave water.


Perhaps the next person sent to exile island will take their tribes flint?

As others here mentioned, I can't believe the old broads voted off who they did. I hope they're all gone soon.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

Just piping in to say that when Jeff told her he'd already given her the clue, my husband paused it, we both looked at each other, and said, "The idol's in the water bucket." I will be interested to see where they planted it if that's not it.....


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I tried to find the origin of a re-usable immunity idol. I have no clue where I got that idea, it's not on the 1st episode.

I went slowly through what Probst said to the entire group:



 You can use it any time up through the final 4. Once there are 3 of you remaining the idol can be used no more.
Best part: You can hold on to that idol until after the votes are _revealed_ at tribal council
Along the way you'll be given clues as to the whereabouts of the idol.

So whether there was a clue in what he said to Misty might depend on whether the clues will be given to everyone, or just to the person who's been exiled.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Can some one send me a copy? PM me! Thanks!


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Maybe not in the bucket, but under it. The bucket will need to be moved, and it will be underneath. That way, even if there is eventually fire on the island, it won't be immediately obvious.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

IwantmyTiVo said:


> I thought the hint was that the idol was on the exile island. lol


Me too 

It'll be interesting to see what happens. I'm still not completely convinced by the water bucket idea, but it's definitely interesting.


----------



## Ronder (Nov 16, 2004)

Just a comment on Tina's ousting. The three other Hags can not "think out of the box". IMO they should have gotten rid of "Miss Leaves" and then Tina and the other two should have hoped no go to Tribal for awhile. Then in the merge with 'tuff" Tina as there 'figure head" who ever they would merge with, surely would want to align with them.

Stupid Hags!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

As I recall, the re-usable idol concept was discussed on the TV Guide Channel preview show. If you think about it, the entire season is called "Exile Island". What would be the purpose of Exile Island if the idol was found on day 1 and used immediately for the last time? That would wipe out much of the strategy, and viewer interest, for the season.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Ruth said:


> Yeah, really. That is like the whitest guy I've ever seen. (Apparently the castaways get unlimited sunscreen, though.)


That reminds me; my wife and I have been watching the repeats on OLN. In one of the Amazon episodes, you could see a bottle of some sort on a table in the foreground, with some sort of "natural" covering on it. A freeze-frame indicated writing on the bottle: "Sunscreen."


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Rolf said:


> The individual immunity won at challenges is transferable, but I don't know if anyone has actually given that one up.


I had forgotten this, but Jenna gave her individual immunity to Heidi late in the Amazon season. It had no effect on the voting, and it's not clear why she did it. Maybe to curry favor later on.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Awesome first episode. They needed to shake things up, and I really like the new formula. The choice of contestants was also good, but I was bummed to see wild woman voted off so soon.

I didn't like all the fake stuff though. The CGI birds flying above exile island, the fake lightning edited in to make us think there was a storm the first night on exile island, the huge live fish that just _happened_ to be lying on the beach, and the manufactured faux cave of tribal council that looks like it was designed by Liberace. Come on, the show is interesting without all this BS added into it. Now I have to go to minute 49 and see if there really was a fake background added in. I can't remember any of the past seasons having this much fakeness in one episode.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

In case anyone's still reading this far into the thread, there's some decent information in Dalton Ross's EW.com episode recap for this episode. Ross, of course, is Entertainment Weekly's Survivor expert, having spent time on location with cast and crew for the past few seasons, including this one. In fact, he spent the night on Exile Island the day before Misty did, and was present for that first challenge and the aftermath. Some excerpts from his writeup of the episode:

_"For instance, let's start with that opening scene on Exile Island when all the tribes competed in the first reward challenge. The younger women lost and were told they had to immediately pick someone to stay on the island. Danielle, who had lost for her team, volunteered. (Why would anyone in his or her right mind volunteer to spend the night alone on an island? Oh...uh, never mind.) Now, on TV you saw some pretty comical indecision, with the ladies finally settling on a game of rock, paper, scissors  which Misty lost. What you didn't see is that said indecision was even more comical in person. After Danielle volunteered and was turned down, then Courtney (the dread head with the identity crisis) also volunteered! And then she was turned down! Why all these people were volunteering (remember, they didn't know yet that there was a hidden immunity idol somewhere on the island) and why people were not allowing them to isolate themselves is completely beyond me. Probst repeatedly had to tell them to pick someone. It was pretty damn funny."_

_"Okay, one last behind-the-scenes tidbit to share, and one which I'm sure many of you are trying to decode: Probst's clue to Misty about the whereabouts of the hidden immunity idol. For the record, here is exactly what he said: ''You also have a lot of time to think about why fate chose you to be the first one out here, which is also why immunity is so important.'' This oral clue was actually a last-second addition. Right before the castaways showed up, Probst and Mark Burnett were perfecting the exact wording, with Jeff practicing it over and over to get it. (It should also be noted that the twist of not having to reveal that you have the hidden immunity idol until after the vote was also a last-minute switch. Originally contestants were going to have to reveal they had it before the vote, à la Hogeboom in Guatemala. For the record, I like it the new way a lot more.) Now, Burnett told us the meaning of the clue shortly after, but since spoilers are the bane of my existence, I will refrain from sharing it here. (Sorry.)"_

_"...it's time to talk a little Shane. Because a little Shane goes a long way, people. I knew this guy was in for a hard time when in our interview a few days before the game, he told me about his three-pack-a-day habit. He was even smoking while wearing the patch! And it's not just cigs this guy will be missing. He also drinks 15 cups of espresso a day! Caffeine and nicotine withdrawal? Fun stuff! "_

_"(It should also be noted that in a press round table with Probst the day before filming began, all six of us had Tina in our final four. Four people  including Probst  even predicted Tina as the winner. My pick, Sally, is still alive. Take that, Probst!)"_


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

DLL66 said:


> Can some one send me a copy? PM me! Thanks!


You can just watch it on the CBS web site for $1.99:

http://www.cbs.com/ondemand/episodes.php?mpid=2009


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> As I recall, the re-usable idol concept was discussed on the TV Guide Channel preview show. If you think about it, the entire season is called "Exile Island". What would be the purpose of Exile Island if the idol was found on day 1 and used immediately for the last time? That would wipe out much of the strategy, and viewer interest, for the season.


Exile island is mainly to exile one member away from everyone else for one night...that will not change...it is even more interesting if someone chooses to go into exile in the hope of finding the idol when someone else had already found it...

in other words: the idol is an extra twist, the exile is the main twist...

I also don't think the current set-up will last much longer than ep 3...they will be shuffled or merged into 2 tribes for sure very soon...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

> ''You also have a lot of time to think about why fate chose you to be the first one out here, which is also why immunity is so important.''


Maybe they have to build a sundial in a certa........oh hell...I don't know......

Maybe if you start at the bucket, walk 4 steps north, 8 steps south, 15 steps east, 16 steps west, 23 steps north and then 42 steps south.......


----------



## dumbunny (May 14, 2002)

Rolf said:


> The guys on the young men's team are named Doofus, Doofus, Doofus, and Doofus.


I call them Team Joey.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I could see someone who found the immunity idol trying to get back on Exile Island as an attempt to prevent others from knowing they had the idol. Of course it would depend a lot on the other dynamics of the game such as trust with your alliance and whether your alliance has the greater numbers remaining.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Prediction 

When 4 people are voted off. The teams will merge into 3 tribes, and the 4 will come back as the 4th tribe.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

USAFSSO said:


> Prediction
> 
> When 4 people are voted off. The teams will merge into 3 tribes, and the 4 will come back as the 4th tribe.


Prediction: This won't happen.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Stop giving them fire right away!!! This was the lamest one yet - we weren't even to the first commercial break when Jeff is tossing people flint like it was hard candy. Please! Survivor has been on for what, 32 seasons now? Why can't the contestants spend a few minutes learning how to start a fire BEFORE they come on the show?

I like the small tribes - it really accentuates how unprepared some of the contestants are. The young guy's lean to was funny, especially when one said something like "_It's not going to keep the rain out, but it's not raining now, so..._" I also loved Leaf Lady's comment to all the armchair Survivor watchers to _stay on the couch!_

I'm looking forward to seeing Tommy Lee go through withdrawl and the Leaf Lady deal with the bugs and creepy crawlies.


----------



## frankmint (Feb 1, 2004)

I too think the idol is in the water barrel. Even with fire, I think it is an easy way to postpone the eventual discovery. How many pots of water do you have to boil before you can see the bottom of it?


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

bro1ncos said:


> OK, so what are the guesses on Jeff's clue to Misty.
> 
> Seemed to me he really stressed the word "Why" and soon after talking about that they showed a "Y" shaped tree.


I caught an emphasis on "fate" and noticed that the two trees behind her looked like "F" and "A". I didn't see much of a "T" and "E" on the helicopter pan out, though.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Since Jeff never showed the idol, wouldn't it be a great "_Shi-Ann_"-esque trick if there was a fake idol hidden on Exile Island?

Someone who thinks they have found the golden ticket to the game dramatically saves themself after being voted off, only to have Jeff take a look a the "idol" and say "This is a nice souvenir, but it's not _the_ idol. The tribe has spoken..."


----------



## macdon2 (Feb 22, 2005)

InterMurph said:


> You can just watch it on the CBS web site for $1.99:
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/ondemand/episodes.php?mpid=2009


That's nice however my wife wants to watch it too as I forgot to get the SP. Talk about upset! Any other options?


----------



## Zzot (Feb 9, 2005)

KRS said:


> Since Jeff never showed the idol, wouldn't it be a great "_Shi-Ann_"-esque trick if there was a fake idol hidden on Exile Island?
> 
> Someone who thinks they have found the golden ticket to the game dramatically saves themself after being voted off, only to have Jeff take a look a the "idol" and say "This is a nice souvenir, but it's not _the_ idol. The tribe has spoken..."


That would be hillarious!


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

KRS said:


> Since Jeff never showed the idol, wouldn't it be a great "_Shi-Ann_"-esque trick if there was a fake idol hidden on Exile Island?
> 
> Someone who thinks they have found the golden ticket to the game dramatically saves themself after being voted off, only to have Jeff take a look a the "idol" and say "This is a nice souvenir, but it's not _the_ idol. The tribe has spoken..."


I figure they decided not to show the idol on purpose, since the whole concept of this new hidden idol is that you can save it until AFTER you get voted out. Not showing it not only makes it harder to find on a relatively small exile island, but it also allows an exiled contestant to "make your own idol" to fool people.

One problem I have with this hidden idol is how exactly the person that finds it will transport it. It would have to be smaller than a TV remote if you wanted any chance of keeping it hidden on your person, and even then I don't see how someone could hide it in a pocket or belt the whole time. Keeping it with your bag in camp would be too easy for anyone to find. You'd almost need to hide it in your own campsite surroundings and grab it right before council, and good luck keeping all that activity a secret.

But again, it adds to the possibility of faking an idol to fool others. I like it. People will be extremely wary to not waste a vote on a safe person, or perhaps work out a plan to split votes. Think of what happens when you have two factions after a merge - is it safe to vote for this person? What if they nullify our votes? Madness!


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Faking an idol? Man, that is brilliant. Someone could even fake an idol and leave it for someone else to find, making them think they are safe. That would be so funny. I doubt anyone will think of this or have the skills to do it in their short time on the island, but it would be great if they did. Even better if Jeff didn't know about it and he was like, "What is that thing? All I can say is that is not the immunity idol. It looks like someone played a trick on you. The tribe has spoken."


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

I found a picture of the hidden immunity idol!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

jerobi said:


> One problem I have with this hidden idol is how exactly the person that finds it will transport it.


Remember Pulp Fiction? The story about the watch?


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

KRS said:


> Stop giving them fire right away!!!


How many seasons have we been treated to a bunch of lethargic and dehydrated people sitting around the camp for a week or more? If we demand different challenges and different rewards every season, why shouldn't this aspect of the game be different every season too?


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

sketcher said:


> How many seasons have we been treated to a bunch of lethargic and dehydrated people sitting around the camp for a week or more? If we demand different challenges and different rewards every season, why shouldn't this aspect of the game be different every season too?


A week or more? I can't remember the last time Survivor didn't end up giving them flint by the end of episode 1. And every time, I yell at the TV for them to stop making it so bleeding easy on these people. I mean, they didn't even have to row their own boats this time around!

The part I find sad is that these people know that they are going on Survivor, they know that fire will be needed, and yet they are all too lazy to learn how to build a fire.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm too lazy to do the research...but maybe they didn't row because that part of the world is impossible to row through or is infested with sharks or something... 

I agree that you should learn to make fire before you get there...but if you don't, what's going to happen? you can't have contestants die of dehydration...so give them the darn flint...it's no big deal 

I do stop short at the coffee maker of a few seasons past


----------



## Scubee (Mar 2, 2005)

KRS said:


> A week or more? I can't remember the last time Survivor didn't end up giving them flint by the end of episode 1.


I don't know what season number it was (Chris, Twila, Sarge, Ami were a few of the ones I remember), but one tribe didn't win flint for six or seven days. Wasn't that just a few seasons back?


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

DLiquid said:


> Faking an idol? Man, that is brilliant. Someone could even fake an idol and leave it for someone else to find, making them think they are safe. That would be so funny. I doubt anyone will think of this or have the skills to do it in their short time on the island, but it would be great if they did. Even better if Jeff didn't know about it and he was like, "What is that thing? All I can say is that is not the immunity idol. It looks like someone played a trick on you. The tribe has spoken."


What not just walk around with a rock or stick in your pocket to fool people into thinking you have the idol. Just disappear briefly before tribal council and come back making it obvious that something is bulging from your pocket, but you don't have to lie to anyone. There is really only one person who could know if you have the idol or not (someone who actually has the idol).


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

The Flush said:


> What not just walk around with a rock or stick in your pocket to fool people into thinking you have the idol. Just disappear briefly before tribal council and come back making it obvious that something is bulging from your pocket, but you don't have to lie to anyone. There is really only one person who could know if you have the idol or not (someone who actually has the idol).


I still think pretending to have the idol when you don't is a good way to get burned. I'd make them use it up right away if I though someone had it. And if you didn't, you'd be hosed. Why would the rest of the group let someone who had the idol just keep it to be used late in the game? It's in their best interest to make them use it so you can vote them off later if you want to.

As for the idea of the fake idol left for the next person, I love that one! If you're sitting around on on Exile Island for a day or two you might as well create one. You could even bring along bits of stuff to make it look interesting. Then let some poor schmuck make a jerk of themself only to find they didn't really have immunity. From a sneaky perspective it's up there with Johnny Fairplay and the "dead" grandmother, but it would be awfully fun to watch.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Idearat said:


> I still think pretending to have the idol when you don't is a good way to get burned. I'd make them use it up right away if I though someone had it. And if you didn't, you'd be hosed. Why would the rest of the group let someone who had the idol just keep it to be used late in the game? It's in their best interest to make them use it so you can vote them off later if you want to.


But, in the event that they actually have it, to "make" them use it is is akin to letting them pick who gets voted off next, which could be you. It's very rare that more than two people get votes at TC. If one of the two has the idol, the other goes home, even if the other only has one vote.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Anubys said:


> ou can't have contestants die of dehydration...so give them the darn flint...


Before they die of dehydration, they'd pass out and the medical team would step in.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

aindik said:


> But, in the event that they actually have it, to "make" them use it is is akin to letting them pick who gets voted off next, which could be you. It's very rare that more than two people get votes at TC. If one of the two has the idol, the other goes home, even if the other only has one vote.


It WAS rare in trible council, before the chance of a hidden immunity that could be revealed after the fact.

If you think someone in your tribe could have the idol, every vote has to take that into consideration. And since the idol doesn't pop up until after the vote, you might even have someone give it to the loser after the fact. Since that's a possiblity, the idol is liable to pop up at any time if anyone in your tribe as been to the island.

You could vote as if the idol didn't exist, but that's liable to come back to bite you in the butt.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> Before they die of dehydration, they'd pass out and the medical team would step in.


I think you're missing the bigger point...before they pass out, Survivor would be nothing but a camp of people sitting around ready to pass out!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Idearat said:


> It WAS rare in trible council, before the chance of a hidden immunity that could be revealed after the fact.
> 
> If you think someone in your tribe could have the idol, every vote has to take that into consideration. And since the idol doesn't pop up until after the vote, you might even have someone give it to the loser after the fact. Since that's a possiblity, the idol is liable to pop up at any time if anyone in your tribe as been to the island.
> 
> You could vote as if the idol didn't exist, but that's liable to come back to bite you in the butt.





Spoiler



Putting aside any spoilers involving a merge soon,


 It's difficult to do that with four-person tribes.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I think you're missing the bigger point...before they pass out, Survivor would be nothing but a camp of people sitting around ready to pass out!


That's sort of the direction the Africa season took and it made for a very boring season of Survivor: Just a bunch of people sitting around in the shade, too tired to move, trying not to break a sweat, occassionally mumbling something along the lines of "I wont vote for you if you wont vote for me".


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

jlb said:


> Maybe if you start at the bucket, walk 4 steps north, 8 steps south, 15 steps east, 16 steps west, 23 steps north and then 42 steps south.......


Gotta love the numbers.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Then you find the hatch for the water....and blow the lid off of it. Using the flint to light the dynamite to explode the tribal member you like least up first (Arzt him!)


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

So does the idol not get placed back on Exile Island again until and if it is used by someone?


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

robinreale said:


> So does the idol not get placed back on Exile Island again until and if it is used by someone?


That's my understanding.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

assuming you trust this page, it says:

http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/survivor_panama/2006_Jan_31_probst_immunity_twist

Talking about Thursdays debut of Survivor Panama, Jeff Probst revealed that the immunity idol hidden on Exile Islandthe remote location where one person will be sent, alone, every few daysmay come into play more than once. Thats because, after its used, it will be hidden on the island once again.

Further, and more significantly, the possessor puts the idol into play after the ballots have already been cast, Jam! Showbiz reports. That means that if the person who has the most votes cast against them has the idol, the person with the second-fewest amount of votes will go home instead.

Jeff Probst says that this is a huge change. Now, what if I have the idol and I dont tell you and what if you vote for me - all of your guys vote for me. I cast my single vote for you and I have idol and you are the one that has to go home. That will screw your game up and everybody knows that any time somebody has been to Exile Island that means the Idol could have been found. It means it could have been traded with someone. You dont know. At one point someone said to me at Tribal Council thatYou know, we think this has just changed the game too much. I cracked up. Thats definitely a sign its working, he said.


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

newsposter said:


> It means it could have been traded with someone. You dont know. At one point someone said to me at Tribal Council thatYou know, we think this has just changed the game too much. I cracked up. Thats definitely a sign its working, he said.


So it can also be traded to someone else behind the scenes outside of tribal council?


----------



## FieryRobot (Dec 14, 2005)

You are standing on Exile island.
> look around

You see a shelter shaped as a human skull, and a covered water bucket.
> open water bucket

The bucket is uncovered, revealing the water inside.
> drink water

Eww. That water is not potable. You feel queasy.
> empty bucket

So much for being thirsty. A small object is uncovered where the bucket was.
> examine object

The object is a small idol, carved from wood. It is in the shape of a small demi-god which bears a likeness to Regis Philbin,
with a Nike swoop symbol and a sticker for Folgers Coffee on it.
> take idol

The idol is now in your pocket.
>


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

LOL, AIM used to have InfoComBot online where you could play their games in IM windows.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

newsposter said:


> ...Jeff Probst says that this is a huge change. Now, what if I have the idol and I dont tell you and what if you vote for me - all of your guys vote for me. I cast my single vote for you and I have idol and you are the one that has to go home. That will screw your game up and everybody knows that any time somebody has been to Exile Island that means the Idol could have been found. It means it could have been traded with someone. You dont know. At one point someone said to me at Tribal Council thatYou know, we think this has just changed the game too much. I cracked up. Thats definitely a sign its working, he said.


Or if you have a good alliance you send one of your own members to the island to prevent the person you want off from having a chance to find it!

I love the idea of making a fake idol using the machete. It would be real easy to do and good enough to fool somebody with little to no carving skills required.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I love the idea of making a fake idol using the machete. It would be real easy to do and good enough to fool somebody with little to no carving skills required.


Hell, you could just carry a rock in your pocket. And dodge questions when people ask.

Or if you REALLY want to mess with people's minds, have more than one person in your alliance carry rocks in their pockets!


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Hell, you could just carry a rock in your pocket. And dodge questions when people ask.
> 
> Or if you REALLY want to mess with people's minds, have more than one person in your alliance carry rocks in their pockets!


I think you missed the point. You make a fake idol, then leave it on the island for some sap to find, not to carry it in your pocket. Then the person runs around thinking they're immune only to whip out a fake at the wrong time during tribal council.

If someone did this, I'd recommend that the person stuck with the fake idol NOT be on your jury.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Idearat said:


> I think you missed the point. You make a fake idol, then leave it on the island for some sap to find, not to carry it in your pocket. Then the person runs around thinking they're immune only to whip out a fake at the wrong time during tribal council.


I think that strategy would not be terribly effective. First, chances are somebody who found the idol wouldn't go public. Second, you could never be sure if he'she found the real one or the fake. So either way, it would be very difficult to plan around a fake idol that was planted on the island.

Pretending you have the idol, on the other hand, is something you could use to your advantage--as long as nobody actually has the real one!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

scenario: You know your going home....your walking up the steps to tribal council...your leading your tribe up the steps....your "idol" "accidently" drops out of your pocket for everybody to see....you quickly grab it up and survive 1 more Tribal Council and go down in Survivor history!

Or you make an "idol" just incase you are ever sent to Exile Island and do fine the real idol....you swap them and give somebody else a false sense of security.

There are a ton of possible scenarios that would just be fricken classic using a fake idol.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

wouldn't using a fake idol just guarantee you are out next time?


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

newsposter said:


> wouldn't using a fake idol just guarantee you are out next time?


Only if the other think you made it. If you can convince them that you thought it was real and someone else planted it you could probably escape getting in trouble.

tk


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Why do I have the sinking feeling that none of the survivors will try any fake idol shenanigans and we will all be disappointed at their lack of creativity?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I seem to be the only one that thinks pretenting to have the idol when you don't would result in doom. I guess we'll see what happens, if anything. If someone is dumb enough to announce they have the idol when they don't, is also possible that the others are too dumb to do anything about it.

It would be pretty surprising if someone finds the idol, announces it or is found out, and uses that to skate all the way to the final 3 since everyone is "afraid" to vote for them. It could happen, but only if everyone else is stupid (Romber proved it's possible to have 2 tribes of all stupid people ).
If someone has the idol and the others know, but they decline to vote for them because of it, then they're idiots. Now the person can essentially "use" the idol more than once, scaring away a vote at first, then later using it as intended. Not good for the others. And the longer you let someone keep the idol, the fewer people voting making it harder to maneuver a situation where you vote for the idol holder to "consume" the idol and also target the #2 person. 

All the idol guarantees is that if voted out you can dodge the bullet, but consume the idol in the process. If others think/know you have the idol, they know they can't vote you out this time. Voting for you in sufficient numbers will cause you to use up the idol though. The others should realize that if someone has the idol they CAN be voted out, but it will take 2 votes to do it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Idearat said:


> I seem to be the only one that thinks pretenting to have the idol when you don't would result in doom. I guess we'll see what happens, if anything. If someone is dumb enough to announce they have the idol when they don't, is also possible that the others are too dumb to do anything about it...


I'm not advocating just to lie for the heck of it....but if your back is against the wall, then what do you have to loose? I hate when people know they are going to get voted out and do nothing about it...or at least that we get to see.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

newsposter said:


> wouldn't using a fake idol just guarantee you are out next time?


that's 3 more days for anything to happen....


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I'm not advocating just to lie for the heck of it....but if your back is against the wall, then what do you have to loose? I hate when people know they are going to get voted out and do nothing about it...or at least that we get to see.


I'd love if someone said they had it then another person pulled it out!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I really seriously doubt that any of these people have the woodworking skills to fashion anything that looks remotely like it could be an immunity idol by using only a machete.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

let's just give kudos to the producers for coming up with something that might disrupt what has become a very tedious script...having an alliance of 4-5 trample everyone and make 90% of the drama disappear...this may not stop alliances but it certainly will make for some interesting turns...

it may not work, but at least the producers are trying (and understand that it's getting stale)...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Ruth said:


> I really seriously doubt that any of these people have the woodworking skills to fashion anything that looks remotely like it could be an immunity idol by using only a machete.


I agree...if I were on the show, about all I could do with the machete and some piece of wood is to try to convince them that my (eventually) severed thumb is the idol


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I believe I could make quite a very nice fake idol given a machete, some sharp stones, and some spare time alone. I really hope it occurs to someone to do it!

Of course, if I were on the Exile Island, I'd quarter and diagram the place like an archaeological dig and find the real idol. That island is so small that I can't believe a methodical search wouldn't find it. The question is do any of the survivors have the disipline to make an effective search.


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

Ruth said:


> I really seriously doubt that any of these people have the woodworking skills to fashion anything that looks remotely like it could be an immunity idol by using only a machete.


And I doubt that the rest of the tribe is going to let the exiled survivor take the one and only tribe machete to Exile Island with them.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

sketcher said:


> And I doubt that the rest of the tribe is going to let the exiled survivor take the one and only tribe machete to Exile Island with them.


A machete is one of the supplies left on Exile Island.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anubys said:


> let's just give kudos to the producers for coming up with something that might disrupt what has become a very tedious script...having an alliance of 4-5 trample everyone and make 90% of the drama disappear...this may not stop alliances but it certainly will make for some interesting turns...
> 
> it may not work, but at least the producers are trying (and understand that it's getting stale)...


totally agree! I'm loving the hidden idol. Even if something doesn't happen with it this season...it's just a matter of time before there is a big payoff.


----------



## Zzot (Feb 9, 2005)

pmyers said:


> totally agree! I'm loving the hidden idol. Even if something doesn't happen with it this season...it's just a matter of time before there is a big payoff.


I wonder if the exile island concept is only for this season, since the name of the season is "Exile Island"?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Zzot said:


> I wonder if the exile island concept is only for this season, since the name of the season is "Exile Island"?


but the idol concept started last season...no reason to think it would stop after this one.


----------

